# Gift for a friend



## James (Aug 16, 2017)

Good friend from college requested that I get her a knife as a wedding present. I thought it'd be nice to make a handle for it. It turned out well imo, but given more time, I would've tapered the height some more.

Stabilized buckeye burl with blonde buffalo horn


----------



## James (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## labor of love (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice looking blade. I'm keeping an eye out for a 240mm to pop up, nashiji or migaki.


----------



## James (Aug 16, 2017)

Same here. I gave this 180 mm a test run and it's an amazing cutter.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 16, 2017)

Very nicely done handle.

It's very reminiscent of the handle on a Tansu that is one of my favourite knives.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 17, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 17, 2017)

Beautiful job! I'm sure that will be one of the more well used gifts!


----------

